# why becky hammon is not in the starting 5 ?



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

can someone tell richie adubato that t-spoon sucks?
becky hammon deserves to be in the starting five


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dude isn't going to listen. He is as hard headed as the come!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

i think t-spoon and hammon both deserves to be in the starting 5.


----------



## 25fan (Jun 23, 2003)

*why, indeed!*

I ask myself that question every time I watch the Libs play this year. This is the answer you're bound to get from everyone, including Richie and Hammon herself: she's the "spark off the bench", and "that's her role", to come in and score points when the team needs them. That's what a spark off the bench does. It appears that they need those points more and more often lately--good thing #25 delivers!:yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder if Becky is one of those players that does not care if she starts or not. If so, Richie may be doing the right thing - that way he keeps everyone happy. I guess we aren't giving him credit for the "chemistry" issues.


----------



## eviegirl (Jun 23, 2003)

*spark of the bench*

what else is becky supposed to say when asked about wanting to start, she has to be politically correct. there is no way she can be honest about saying she deserves a starting position, she obviously respects her teammates and needs to preserve good working relationships with them. is she supposed to be quoted as saying which one of their jobs she deserves?

if you've followed her career at all you would know she is very competitive and used to being a leader (in college at CSU setting WAC records, overseas, and in the nwbl). i don't think she is satisfied on the bench.

If only Adubato knew how to win games and cared more about coaching then the politics of letting people keep starting positions when they don't deserve them.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> I wonder if Becky is one of those players that does not care if she starts or not.


I heard that she didnt care if she started or not. If I remember right she liked coming off of the bench becase she could be a spark off the bench and its nice to see the other team change their defense, ect. because she comes in the game.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I also heard that Becky Hammon doesn't care whether she starts or not. I also agree that she doesn't want to mess up the chemistry of the team, and I think she doesn't want to step on Teresa Weatherspoon's toes. Weatherspoon is the heart and soul of the team, and she knows how to run the offense best. Perhaps, also, the Liberty may be letting seniority rule. Besides, I believe that as long as she delivers and helps the team, Hammon could care less whether she comes off the bench or starts.


----------



## 25fan (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: spark off the bench*



> Originally posted by <b>eviegirl</b>!
> what else is becky supposed to say when asked about wanting to start, she has to be politically correct. there is no way she can be honest about saying she deserves a starting position, she obviously respects her teammates and needs to preserve good working relationships with them. is she supposed to be quoted as saying which one of their jobs she deserves?
> 
> if you've followed her career at all you would know she is very competitive and used to being a leader (in college at CSU setting WAC records, overseas, and in the nwbl). i don't think she is satisfied on the bench.
> ...


Yes, I agree she's being politically correct to the media; she has to be at this critical moment in her career. I also agree that there seems to be some very political stuff going on in that organization, and that sort of thing can always backfire. FYI many of us *have* been following Becky's career very, very closely over the last several years...and we knew this moment would eventually come. Starter or not, she's out there doing it.


----------



## eviegirl (Jun 23, 2003)

25fan, sorry to imply you haven't followed. by your name i can take it that you do follow her. 

you're right that no matter whether she's a starter or not, she is out there getting it done. hopefully at some point she will be rewarded for her effort by being shown the respect of having a starting position. 

i also think that adubato needs to think about whether tari "butterfingers" phillips deserves her starting position...

i think it's time for other people to be "the sparks of the bench" and let players earn starting positions. (becky, and maybe baranova)


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

It's a moot point now that Becky is out for the year, but if she WERE to start, she would have replaced Vickie Johnson, not T-spoon. She and Vickie are both (predominantly) shooting guards; T-spoon plays point guard, a different position.

Not starting does not have to be taken as an insult, it's all in the player's head as to what that means. Kevin McHale also used to come off the bench.


----------



## eviegirl (Jun 23, 2003)

becky played point in high school and also at colorado state where she set scoring records (male and female) and led them to their first sweet sixteen...
i don't think she's really been given a chance to play point for the liberty, she sees the court which enables her to make good choices (when people don't drop passes) and is obviously an offensive threat so she has to be guarded.
obviously my opinion and sadly not something we will get to see again this year.


----------

